# Wide rim benefits and 28mm tires.



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Thinking of building my first wheelset for a bike that will also be built by your's truly; they will probably be box section type rims to go with the classic looking steel frame they are intended for. At first I was definitely set on going with 23mm or wider rims (TB14, PL23 etc.) for "comfort and cornering" and other magic the wider hoops are supposed to bestow on my bike, but then I realized that since I am going to be using 28mm tires, the profile and shape of the tire is still going to end up like a "bulb" anyway...

So the question is, why don't I just go ahead and use light rims like the Kinlin XR19w or even open-pros instead of bothering to go with wide rims. Does this line of reasoning make sense or will I still be better off using the wider hoops?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

My W&T n00b take:

Well, I'd think there are varying degrees of 'lightbulb-iness'. 

A 28mm tire on a 19mm rim is going to be VERY lightbulb-shaped, a 28mm tire on a 23-24mm rim (I hear the Pacenti's actually 24mm) should be a lot less so. I'd think you'd still reap some of the benefits.

Also consider that even wider performance-oriented alloy rims are coming. HED has released its 'Ardennes Plus' wheelsets with 25mm wide rims, and allegedly there will be a 'Belgium Plus' rim available soon (or maybe already... I think they were scheduled to come out in late May, but didn't make that date?).

Guess it stands to reason that with wide rims becoming increasingly popular, some rim makers will try to top each other by being 'wider than thou'. IIRC, Bontrager already has some 27mm wide rims out, although those are in carbon. And there's already plenty of 25mm wide carbon out too (ENVE, Zipp, etc). 

Finally, with a very lightweight rim like the Kinlin you mentioned, I think you often have to build 'em up with more spokes to compensate, thus erasing some of the gains in lightness. I think Ergott's commented that he'd use 4 more spokes per wheel with those rims than he would with a typical 450g rim.

There is no completely free lunch, yes? :idea:


.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I run 28mm tires on SL23 rims. The tires are very u-shaped, and there's no squirming at lower pressures.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

You're only a few mm wider than a 23mm rim; I'd still go that way.
The wider rim will still give you a flatter tire profile so you'd still get the benefits.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been running velocity a23's with 28c conti GP 4 seasons for the last year and have enjoyed every mile. The tire is not as u - shaped as a 23c but much better than on 19mm rims. I have nearly the same cornering feel with less pressure than on 23c tires and much better comfort especially on longer rides over rough roads.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

hi guys,, I just ordered a wheelset with pacenti sl23
planning on installing GP Force/attack tires..
The front tire being 22mm, would that be ok with the 24mm SL23 rim?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

demonrider said:


> Thinking of building my first wheelset for a bike that will also be built by your's truly; they will probably be box section type rims to go with the classic looking steel frame they are intended for. At first I was definitely set on going with 23mm or wider rims (TB14, PL23 etc.) for "comfort and cornering" and other magic the wider hoops are supposed to bestow on my bike, but then I realized that since I am going to be using 28mm tires, the profile and shape of the tire is still going to end up like a "bulb" anyway...
> So the question is, why don't I just go ahead and use light rims like the Kinlin XR19w or even open-pros instead of bothering to go with wide rims. Does this line of reasoning make sense or will I still be better off using the wider hoops?


Back a few short years ago (4? 5?), before wide rims became the new "width du jour", I used cyclocross tires - 31mm wide - on Mavic Open Pro rims of 19mm width. I didn't know I was supposed to suffer because of this so I didn't. They rode fine and cornered fine too on a few thousand miles of paved road, dirt road and single-track trail. Wide rims have always been out there in rim makers' catalogs. I guess rim sales were ok so there wasn't much push to champion something new to boost sales. Since then things have changed. It's wide rim this and wide rim that. In the history of the bike industry, when sales need a boost, it's customary to give us something that we just can't live without. 12 cog cassettes anyone? Hydraulic brakes? 

So use what you want to use demonrider. Your bike will ride just fine.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

demonrider said:


> Thinking of building my first wheelset for a bike that will also be built by your's truly; they will probably be box section type rims to go with the classic looking steel frame they are intended for. At first I was definitely set on going with 23mm or wider rims (TB14, PL23 etc.) for "comfort and cornering" and other magic the wider hoops are supposed to bestow on my bike, but then I realized that since I am going to be using 28mm tires, the profile and shape of the tire is still going to end up like a "bulb" anyway...
> 
> So the question is, why don't I just go ahead and use light rims like the Kinlin XR19w or even open-pros instead of bothering to go with wide rims. *Does this line of reasoning make sense or will I still be better off using the wider hoops*?


To me, no it doesn't make sense. You may have made a case for not getting wider rims for their wideness alone but have made no case that I can see for Kinlin XR19w or Open Pros being better rims.

Unless lightweight is the only objective I don't know why anyone would choose those Kinlins or Open Pros over Hed C2s or H Plus Son Archetypes (the usual suspects for 23mm rims). And although I am a fan of wider rims the wideness is not the reason I say that.....they are just simply superior rims.

Also, if you've choosen to use 28mm tires....that kind of hints to me that your body weight and/or road conditions aren't such that going with a low 400 gram rim like those kinlins is a good choice.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Make sure your new bike will accept tires that wide. My BMC barely takes 25mm tires on 19mm rims.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Great input everyone, thanks!

Seeing as how it wouldn't matter too much going either way, I think I'll proceed with the original plan of going with some H Plus Son TB14s. I like that little badge near the valve opening. 

Reason why I'm going 28mm tires (the frame as ample clearance) is because my other bikes are fully race oriented beasts with high gearing and 23mm tires, even my "do-it-all" is a stiff as hell 'cross racer; I want this new steel frame to become my all-day, go anywhere cushy-yet-nimble (41.5 chainstay length) classic looking rig that has NOTHING to do with racing, just good riding.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> Back a few short years ago (4? 5?), before wide rims became the new "width du jour", I used cyclocross tires - 31mm wide - on Mavic Open Pro rims of 19mm width. I didn't know I was supposed to suffer because of this so I didn't. They rode fine and cornered fine too on a few thousand miles of paved road, dirt road and single-track trail. Wide rims have always been out there in rim makers' catalogs. I guess rim sales were ok so there wasn't much push to champion something new to boost sales. Since then things have changed. It's wide rim this and wide rim that. In the history of the bike industry, when sales need a boost, it's customary to give us something that we just can't live without. 12 cog cassettes anyone? Hydraulic brakes?


And just you wait, in a couple of years we'll be hearing about those weight-saving narrower rims "because after all there isn't that much difference."


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> And just you wait, in a couple of years we'll be hearing about those weight-saving narrower rims "because after all there isn't that much difference."


That's why my flared pants are in storage.


----------

